# Lets see your bentwire frames



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have just started tinkering with wire frame slingshots. I just finished my first and I am stoked. I made it from 5/16" aluminum and added a rosewood/tulip wood handle and I can shoot it really well. As soon as the finish is dry, i will show it off.

I pretty much copied a simple trumark wire frame slingshot with about a 3.25" between the forks gap. Love it!

_*Let's see what everyone has as far as bentwire slingshots go. Pictures please.*_

I am loving the wire slingshot and no, I don't shoot tubes. Been shooting flatbands and it is awesome!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have made a few aluminum ones. Here are only a couple.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I made a few for Christmas presents last year. All are 5/16 aluminum rod, and all of these were given away. I have 5, and one of them goes in my fishing tackle box whenever I go fishing. All are banded with Theraband tubes and home made pouches.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I made a few for Christmas presents last year. All are 5/16 aluminum rod, and all of these were given away. I have 5, and one of them goes in my fishing tackle box whenever I go fishing. All are banded with Theraband tubes and home made pouches.
> 
> View attachment 10746


Those look great Henry!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you, NF. They all shot pretty well, too, for tubes.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

AWwww, c'mon guys ... don't be tempting me to try my hand at yet one more thing .... The wire ones (I would call them rod slingshots) are indeed very interesting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I got mine finished up. It is made from 5/16" aluminum rod. The handle is made from Bolivian Rosewood and Tulip wood with a brass lined lanyard hole. The handle is asymetrical to accommodate my preferred handhold. I shoot it fork supported and it is a sniper slingshot. It is banded with hunting weight .050" latex that delivers lead with authority. I will be making more of these!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

ive got some wire on the way will be making soon!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

flippinout said:


> I got mine finished up. It is made from 5/16" aluminum rod. The handle is made from Bolivian Rosewood and Tulip wood with a brass lined lanyard hole. The handle is asymetrical to accommodate my preferred handhold. I shoot it fork supported and it is a sniper slingshot. It is banded with hunting weight .050" latex that delivers lead with authority. I will be making more of these!!


those will fly out!!! they look better than a certain chinese well known bent rod


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Yikes-Stunning.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Oooo I like that one FlippinOut!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That one came out of the blue, Nathan. You got mad skills!







Great looking slingshot, as usual.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I just finished test firing this one. It's going to a friend in Florida for his 70th birthday.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I just finished test firing this one. It's going to a friend in Florida for his 70th birthday.
> 
> View attachment 10774


I like that one alot! Nice symmetry on the forks and looks to be a great size for fork supported grip.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

flippinout said:


> I just finished test firing this one. It's going to a friend in Florida for his 70th birthday.
> 
> View attachment 10774


I like that one alot! Nice symmetry on the forks and looks to be a great size for fork supported grip.

Thanks for sharing
[/quote]

I consider that high praise indeed, coming from a Master. I wish I could make mine even half as pretty as yours, but then I would be afraid to shoot them. LOL! Thanks.

Henry


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I will let everyone in on a little insider's secret:

*Pretty slingshots shoot better! * Why? Because you pay more attention to your shooting form!

Besides, a slingshot like the one above is still just a bent wire slingshot, and I have never heard of a "handle strike".


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That looks great Nathan, as does all your work!


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Nathan I'd love to see some of those bent wire shooters in your line!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ace said:


> Nathan I'd love to see some of those bent wire shooters in your line!


I just ordered material today and will start experimenting with a more comfortable design. I am really pleased with how easy it is to shoot well.

You will definitely being seeing a limited run of bent wire from FlippinOut in the near future.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like bent rod slingshots because it gives a bigger sight window.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Here are the simple bentwires that i make and sell at traditional archery shoots for 10 bucks apiece. The frame is simple enough, there is a wood insert in the handle to fill it out a bit, and the handle is MyGrip, a thermoplastic that has been molded to my hand but can be reshaped by dipping it in hot hater for a bit. I either put on theraband red or green tubes.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> Here are the simple bentwires that i make and sell at traditional archery shoots for 10 bucks apiece. The frame is simple enough, there is a wood insert in the handle to fill it out a bit, and the handle is MyGrip, a thermoplastic that has been molded to my hand but can be reshaped by dipping it in hot hater for a bit. I either put on theraband red or green tubes.


Cool handles! Talk about ergo...


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Has anyone tried bending brass or copper rod into a slingshot?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Flippinout, that is the best looking bent rod slingshot I have ever seen !!!!! I have made several of them and I can sure appreciate the kind of pure skill that went into making it ! You rock !!!
P.S. I totally love the slingshot I got from you. It is awesome !


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

smitty said:


> Flippinout, that is the best looking bent rod slingshot I have ever seen !!!!! I have made several of them and I can sure appreciate the kind of pure skill that went into making it ! You rock !!!
> P.S. I totally love the slingshot I got from you. It is awesome !


Thank you Smitty! I am really enjoying the bentwire and will be making more.

Glad you like the Omega, it is my personal favorite at the moment!


----------

